# Dropping Quills



## amberh511 (Jul 10, 2012)

I've noticed lately that my hedgehog Cricket is shedding a lot more quills than usual. She is just over a year and she already went through her quilling stages when she was younger. Is something wrong? :?


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

Does she have any bald spots? Have you made any major changes in the past month or so?


----------



## amberh511 (Jul 10, 2012)

No bald spots, but i did change her bedding from shavings to fleece but that was a couple months ago. Every time I check on her there are 2-3 quills lying around.


----------



## CinnasParents (Mar 7, 2013)

It's normal to drop a few quills here and there generally. As long as she's not itching and there aren't any balding spots, she should be okay. Just monitor her over the next few days. If nothing else is irregular, I wouldn't be too concerned. Cinna loses a few quills; I find them in his snuggle sack.


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

They drop a few quills every day, just like we loose some hair every day. Not a big deal at all


----------



## amberh511 (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the advice; it made me feel much better. I will watch her for the next couple days, too.


----------



## alexvdl (Dec 19, 2012)

You should probably watch her every day.


----------

